# Best HDMI AV Receiver for $300



## eaglerider94

A friend of mine is looking for an affordable AVR ($300 or less) for his new 52” plasma. I myself have a Denon 3808CI and suggested the Denon 1909. 
Do any of you have other suggestions?


----------



## Sonnie

It would have to be one that only has HDMI pass-through... no switching.

I would go with either Yamaha or Onkyo, both have a couple of receivers under $300, but they are not feature rich.


----------



## tonyvdb

If your budget can be upped to $350 you can get into a much better receiver, the Onkyo 606 is a good choice.


----------

